# Netgear WG111 usb stick

## roka

Is anyone out there running a netgear wg111?

Any hints are appreciated very much.

Roka

[update]

a WG511, prism.org and uberlord's ebuild solved the problem.

Thanks

----------

## stagnant

I have a WG111 and have not been able to get it setup. The first problem I am having is that I do not know which chip it uses. I cracked it open and the chip is covered with a metal plate, which is soldered onto the board. 

Anyone out there know which wireless chip this device uses? That should get me to the right place to find a driver/kernel support.

Thanks

----------

## UberLord

lspci is your friend when determining chipsets

I have  a WG311 that uses the athereos chipset and the madwifi driver

----------

## stagnant

lspci shows me no mention of the device. Wierd....

I have all the necessary options in my kernel. 

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

 shows me it found the device just fine and hotplug picks it up.

Any other way to see the chip?

----------

## golloza

As the name implies, lspci only lists PCI devices  :Wink: 

emerge usbutils && lsusb

----------

## roka

lsusb will also not mention the chipset. 

It might be a PrismGT, which in this case would be supported by prism54.org. Unfortunately the usb support doesnt seem to be stable yet.

Prism54 forums

----------

## bluefoxicy

I've got the prism54 and prism2_usb drivers and such, can't get this darn thing to work

Can you help me?

lsusb shows bus 001 device 003 ID 0846:4220 NetGear, inc

----------

## ian!

Moved from 'Networking & Security' because this is a kernel/driver related topic.

----------

## roka

bluefoxicy

I had to give up the wg11 and switched to a wg511 since I couldnt get the driver to work. 

Meanwhile there seems to be some efforts to support the wg111:

http://prism54.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb/prism54-usb/usb_init.c

good luck

----------

## porter

Fixed this problem by using ndiswrapper. It works by installing the windows inf-file.

```
emerge ndiswrapper

ndiswrapper -i foo.inf

```

----------

## karr

This card uses the madwifi-driver as stated earlier. This driver is masked in portage. 

Add this to /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
net-wireless/madwifi-driver ~x86
```

then 

```
emerge madwifi-driver
```

then add an entry for ath0 in /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## lumbar

Hi,

I tried everything: ndiswrapper, update the kernel (now 2.6.10-r4) and madwifi-drivers. I have the WG111 and don't get the wlan0/usb0/ath0-interface... I also don't find a step-by-step-guide. Can you help me?

----------

## kastenbrot

Hi,

I've got the netgear wg 111 up and running. I'm pretty new to this

whole wireless stuff, nevertheless it works  :Smile:  Maybe this might help

one or two of you, I just did the following steps:

emerge the new baselayout

```

emerge =baselayout-1.11.9-r1

```

emerge ndiswrapper

```

emerge =ndiswrapper-0.12-r3

```

install the windows drivers:

IMPORTANT: copy the drivers from your cdrom to your harddisc otherwise

your kernel might hang (in my case it did  :Very Happy: ). On my drivers cdrom I've got a

folder called 'ndis5'. I used the drivers in this folder:

```

# cp -R /mnt/cdrom0/ndis5 /tmp

# ndiswrapper -i /tmp/ndis5/netwg111.inf

# modprobe -i ndiswrapper

```

(now just put ndiswrapper to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.X)

emerge wireless tools:

```

#emerge wireless-tools

```

now edit your /etc/conf.d/net. here's an example of mine:

```

#

# use iwconfig and ifconfig

#

modules=( "iwconfig" "ifconfig" )

#

# eth0 and wlan0 ip settings...

#

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.30/24" "1:2:3:4:5:6:7:8a" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.31/24" "1:2:3:4:5:6:7:8b")

#

# set the default gateway

#

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

```

finally the /etc/conf.d/wireless

```

#

# set mode for wlan0

#

mode_wlan0="managed"

#

# set essid for wlan0

#

essid_wlan0="my_wirless"

#

# ap is not broadcasting it's SSID

# mac address of ap: 00:11:22:33:44:55

#

mac_essid_001122334455="my_wireless"

#

# wep key for ap

# mac address of ap: 00:11:22:33:44:55

#

mac_key_001122334455="AB99CD88EF77FE88DC99BA000"

#

# WEP key for 'my_wireless' 

#

key_my_wireless="AB99CD88EF77FE88DC99BA000"

#

# preferred AP = 'my_wireless'

#

preferred_aps=( "my_wireless" )

```

I hope it helps a bit.

----------

